# "Cannot load dialog. Error 623: The system could not find the phone book entry



## foxylady (Aug 10, 2007)

*Foxylady*
I have got XP services pack 2 home edition and I have been having this dialog box which says "Cannot load dialog. Error 623: The system could not find the phone book entry for this connection."
It states that Network connections located the phone book but cannot find the specified connection entry.
It also states that this error should not occur unless another application is using the Network connection phone book and has specified an incorrect connection.
I have tried microsoft's solution but I do not have a dial up connection so their solution was no good to me because I could not find the box "Dial another connection first neither could my partner who is a computer consultant.
I have broadband wireless use Firefox latest version and AOL is my service provider.
I have contacted broadband with no luck.
I have contacted my service provider AOL with no luck they just keep passing the buck.
I could not get onto AOL today so I used the fix me button and to my surprise the error went but it returned again later on in the day.
I buy and sell on e-bay and I use the search facility quite a lot.
It is becoming a pain because I have to keep closing down the error box otherwise nothing moves.
Is this a bug in the system or what!


----------



## roandrob (Apr 15, 2008)

I had the same problem. 

I solved it by going to Control Panel / Internet Options / Connections and setting the dial setting to never dial a connection. It had been reset to dial when a connection is not available.

Although this solved the problem I do not know why it thought there was no connection. Probably some security setting was blocking access to something trying to load.

Bob


----------

